

Building a statistical significance testing web service powered by R - garysieling
http://garysieling.com/blog/building-a-statistical-significance-testing-web-service-powered-by-r

======
larrydag
I've heard good things about the package Rserve. It's a good way to combine a
lot of server side R requests with your online app of choice.
<http://www.rforge.net/Rserve/doc.html>

------
tnai
There's also an R buildpack for Heroku. There's a sample app written using
Sinatra (Ruby) included.

<https://github.com/virtualstaticvoid/heroku-buildpack-r>

------
tocomment
Would it be possible to code everything in something like Django to handle the
HTTP, view parts, and farm out the calculations to R?

How would you design that?

~~~
k3n
Of course, but at that point you likely wouldn't be using any R-leaning
webservers; rather, you'd start with any old web server, and then just make
shell calls to R. Or, you _could_ do the "R as a service" type thing, and have
your normal [Django] stack make a webservice call to the R-webservice.

------
tangue
Keep in mind that R is an in-memory language and that each object you'll be
creating will be stored in RAM. This could be tricky if you have huge datasets

------
taf2
This is really neat! You should post more examples, like if I had a range of
data points could I post that data set and have R output a best fit line?

~~~
garysieling
Thanks, glad you liked it, I have more examples coming.

There is a library you can install that looks like a web-based charting
frontend for R, although I have not had a chance to try it-

<http://www.stat.ucla.edu/~jeroen/ggplot2/>

